# Pit boss 700 or Masterbuilt 560?



## Andyuk (May 2, 2020)

Looking to invest in first pellet or charcoal grill. Mostly gunna use for grilling but want to have some fun smoking aswell. Had liked the idea of pellet grills then the Masterbuilt 560came up now I’m torn. Any advise hugely welcomed.


----------



## Chasdev (May 2, 2020)

Two different animals so to me there's no way to say which is better.
I use my pellet spitter for pork ribs and other meats that don't require a strong smoke flavor imparted into them, and that's the complaint mostly heard about them, lack of smoke flavor.
I have the Masterbuilt and it's strong point (along with steady as a rock temp control) is that you can impart lots of real wood smoke flavor into the meat.
So, brisket and beef in general tastes much better on the Masterbuilt than the pellet burner.
Keep in mind that I and some others love wood smoke flavored meat while others do not, so judge your choice with that in mind.


----------



## rexster314 (May 2, 2020)

The Masterbuilt is more controllable as far as smoke and the amount you want. When I do steaks, I want a nice hot charcoal fire, with little to no smoke. When I do ribs, sausage, brisket, etc, I want a controllable temp with a lot of smoke. I get it both ways using B&B Char Logs. By themselves, they give off virtually NO smoke, so steaks, chops, hot and fast grilling is great. Adding wood chunks in the charcoal hopper and ash bin gives off plenty of smoke, and you can adjust how much by how many chunks you use and where you place them.


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2020)

I’m learning on a propane masterbilt...the 560 is my goal.


----------



## rexster314 (May 13, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> I’m learning on a propane masterbilt...the 560 is my goal.



The Masterbuilt gasser puts out good 'Q, I have the 40" Sportsman's Elite. But it's quirky and you really have to keep watch on it. 
You'll love the 560


----------

